# Помогите пожалуйста написать EBUILD для nemo-fileroller

## asm64

Здравствуйте.

Помогите пожалуйста написать очень полезный EBUILD. Есть расширение nemo-fileroller для встраивания функций архиватора file-roller в nemo.

Находится здесь:  https://github.com/linuxmint/nemo-extensions.

А здесь запрос: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=467994

Спасибо.

----------

